# Need your help printing on Gildan 42000!!!!



## Dre123 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new to this industry and i really need some help choosing the right inks for this job.
Its my first time screen printing and it looks like i didn't choose the easiest job to start with.

I asked ryonet customer support but its like they don't want to give me a straight answer.
There answers are even going against what ryan says on is youtube videos. So i don't know what to think.

I'm printing on gildan 42000 100% poly.
The job is a 1 color print but with different color combos.
What i need to do is:

Black shirt / neon yellow ink
Black shirt / white ink
Light gray shirt / black ink
Light gray shirt / white ink
Light gray shirt / neon yellow ink
Neon yellow shirt / black ink

Please help me choose the right and ink. I wish some of you have printed on this particular garment and could share the knowledge. 

Thanks!


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

Dre123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this industry and i really need some help choosing the right inks for this job.
> Its my first time screen printing and it looks like i didn't choose the easiest job to start with.
> ...


Black shirts will need a poly white underbase. Be sure to keep an eye on dryer temp.

If it were me, I would print every that gets neon yellow and everything that gets white ink the same. Use a poly underbase then the yellow or white as a highlight screen. The ones getting black ink do not need an underbase.


----------



## Dre123 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks ,That is the way i was planing to do it.

Where its not clear, is when i try to buy inks.
Sellers cant give me a specific product to buy. They give me options and say this might or might not work, you have to try it by yourself...
I understand the try and error process.
But im from Canada and things get expensive really quickly when you have to pay ups , brokage fees and using bad currency.
I cant afford to order multiple quarts and then order gallons of the products that worked. From my point of view its a waste of precious time and money.
Do i really have to go through this try and error process?

Isn't there a ink combo that is known to work with this specific garment ? (gildan 4200)


For example ryonet gave me 3 options that might work
(to print the neon yellow ink on the black garment)

#1 use International coatings 7100 Low cure poly White / FLASH / use International coatings 7529 ultramix lemon yellow mixed with low cure additive / FLASH

#2 use International coatings 741 poly white low bleed / FLASH / use International coatings 7529 ultramix lemon yellow -- WITH or WITHOUT low cure additive (need to try) / FLASH

#3 use water based Comet white mixed with low cure additive / FLASH / use International coatings 7529 ultramix lemon yellow mixed with low cure additive / FLASH


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

Dre123 said:


> Thanks ,That is the way i was planing to do it.
> 
> Where its not clear, is when i try to buy inks.
> Sellers cant give me a specific product to buy. They give me options and say this might or might not work, you have to try it by yourself...
> ...


I would go with option 2. 
Water base inks would not work on black poly goods.
Low cure ink is great, but I do not think it is needed for these tees. 
You should be fine with regular poly. Main thing is to keep an eye on temperature.


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

If you can...print one and let it sit over the weekend to make sure it's not going to bleed. Avoid hot stacking them also.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

You just need poly inks. Ask your vendor for them and they will tell you what they have for poly.


----------



## Dre123 (Jan 30, 2016)

TH Apparel said:


> I would go with option 2.
> Water base inks would not work on black poly goods.
> Low cure ink is great, but I do not think it is needed for these tees.
> You should be fine with regular poly. Main thing is to keep an eye on temperature.


I should add the low cure additive to the neon yellow ink, right?
For the temp i should quick flash in between coats but for the final cure what do you guys recommend ? 280 degrees Celsius ?

I was thinking of using 110 or 156 mesh?


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

Dre123 said:


> I should add the low cure additive to the neon yellow ink, right?
> For the temp i should quick flash in between coats but for the final cure what do you guys recommend ? 280 degrees Celsius ?
> 
> I was thinking of using 110 or 156 mesh?


Shouldn't need the low cure. Just a good poly underbase. I would use a 125(110 won't hurt anything though)and a 156 for the highlight. 
Temperature needs to hit 320 degrees(160 celsius) all the way though.


----------



## Dre123 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks a lot.


----------

